# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Hi Guys !

## Howard Clark

THanks for setting me up Dennis !

HOw's everybody doing ? Made anything really cool lately ?

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Howard Clark_ 
> *THanks for setting me up Dennis !
> 
> HOw's everybody doing ? Made anything really cool lately ?*


Hi Howard,

Welcome to our little corner! Hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving :Smilie:  

I just finish a wak for Rick (see post below) and I'm curently working on one of you're San Mai Kat. I'm hoping to finish it by the end of the month. I'll surely post some pictures up for you and the guys once its done. 

BTW, Awesome Razor!

Cheers,

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

Hiya Howard, 

Glad to see you here.

Dan

----------


## Patrick Hastings

Wow I was beginning to think that the old timers(in forum years) were not going to be participating at all.  I went over and looked at your diasho tsuba. Nice, are they hot blued?

----------


## Jason Arnold

Hi Howard,
   In my neck of the woods, I've been having some success with the bainite/martensite composite. Just haven't had a chance to write back and let you know my progress. I should have something to show after New Years, as well as some good info. 

Later,
Jason

----------

